# digital camera buy help...



## tweety_bird_bunny (Jul 26, 2009)

i am plannin to buy a digital camera... range is under 15k pref around 13k..
should i go for sony or nikon?
in sony i have shortlisted  w220, and in nikon - COOLPIX S230,  COOLPIX S550...

plz help me make a decision if u know anything about the above..
i want a cam with min >10 megapixel res, optical zoom - pref min 4x , stabilization, and mode for clickin panorma pics if possible....
plz make suggestions...


----------



## anarchist (Jul 26, 2009)

^canon cameras are also very good.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 26, 2009)

Look for IXUS series in Canon. better than coolpix and powershot.


----------



## toofan (Jul 26, 2009)

I will recommend you (any one who has some interests in cameras)

*Cannon SX110 IS* - 9 MP, 10x optical zoom, full manual controls( if you want to learn the Photography) and many other cannon's feature. It has best picture quality among the price range.


buy from compare India.com
*compareindia.in.com/products/digital-cameras/ 

Price:  Rs 14260.00 with a 2gb card.

You don't need to pay online. Just make the purchase order online from the shop near you.
If you buying from delhi then buy from jagota electronics. Model town II but first make a online purchase order and call them.


----------



## pimpom (Jul 26, 2009)

When choosing a digital camera, a high enough number of megapixels is the _last_ thing you should be concerned about. For most people, 5 MP is good enough unless you regularly print in 8"x12" or larger, or crop heavily. Cropping means cutting out a small part of the picture for printing or viewing in full screen.

Anyway, 5 MP cameras are no longer made, so any current model will have enough MPs. Higher MPs are only marketing gimmicks and they have high noise levels, especially in non-SLRs.

In fact, I suggest you look for the _lowest_ MP you can find among recent models. Other features and quality factors are far more important than a high MP number.

Toofan's suggestion of a Canon SX110 IS is good. The main drawback is that it does not have a viewfinder and you can use only the LCD monitor.

Panasonic's FZ and TZ series are also very good. Panasonic cams have the best lenses and the best image stabilizer. Their disadvantage is high noise level.

Sony and Nikon make good DSLRs, but they are nothing special in compact cameras. I'm _not_ saying that they are crap, but they make only average compacts.


----------



## tweety_bird_bunny (Jul 26, 2009)

ok , i looked into the canon series n shortlisted some of these..
PowerShot SX110
PowerShot A2000
PowerShot A1100
Digital IXUS 95

the powershot series look good..
does the above models offer landscape mode photo shoot???
n r they better than sony or nikon in same range ???


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 26, 2009)

Canon Sx110 IS is the best for you.


----------



## tweety_bird_bunny (Jul 27, 2009)

it it sx110 orpowershot sx110?? and does it provide panorma mode shoot ???


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 27, 2009)

It is Canon Powershot SX110 IS. Off-course it offers Panorama function.


----------



## tweety_bird_bunny (Jul 27, 2009)

wow..... nice.. then i think i should go for sx110 from all the above in the same price range????


----------



## toofan (Jul 27, 2009)

You can take panorama from any camera or even mobile. Panorama is a technique and needs image editing software which you can get easily and for free.

So panorama is not a feature its a trick and art.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 27, 2009)

tweety_bird_bunny said:


> wow..... nice.. then i think i should go for sx110 from all the above in the same price range????



Yes 
I agree with Toofan on Panorama part.


----------



## tweety_bird_bunny (Jul 27, 2009)

no like nikon n high end sony cameras offer inbuilt panorma function mode, does sx110 offer such a mode? or will i manually have to paste pics together???


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 27, 2009)

tweety_bird_bunny said:


> no like nikon n high end sony cameras offer inbuilt panorma function mode, does sx110 offer such a mode? or will i manually have to paste pics together???



You should switch to panorama mode while taking pictures so that the exposure remains constant. Download the pics on to your computer & stitch them using Image Stitch software provided by Canon on CD-ROM.


----------



## toofan (Jul 28, 2009)

And in canon models you will get the best picture quality. And I think that picture quality is the most important with any camera.

Cannon doesn't have any specific panorama mode in any of there cams.
check the following link for detailed specifications.
*www.jjmehta.com/products/canonsx110is.html


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 28, 2009)

@Toofan The Stitch Assist is indirectly Panorama mode in Canon.


----------



## toofan (Jul 28, 2009)

Ya its written in the specifications but I havn't found it on my camera. Let me check. and I will be posting some pics very soon.


----------



## matthewd (Aug 26, 2009)

hey there. I am looking for a new Canon camera. I destroyed my last one completely and it was a Canon, so I thought it might be best to buy the same label, because of the functions. Just like every cellphone, every camera is different. So I went to shops and surfed a little on the internet and I wonder right now, if the camera I found, might be the right choice for me. Personally I do believe yes, because it really looks good. It is a Canon 500D EOS single lens reflex camera and it does seem to have a lot of functions.  maybe even way too much for my non-technical brain .
Can anybody here recommend this camera to me?


----------



## tweety_bird_bunny (Sep 2, 2009)

bought the canon powershot sx110 atlast..
n it rocks...
thanx guys 4 the suggestion ))


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 2, 2009)

Congrats.
Hope you are happy with the purchase & are enjoying this great camera.


----------



## linkin park (Sep 17, 2009)

now with cannon  u r rocking download autostich its a free panorama making software its magic...rock on


----------



## ramprasad (Oct 22, 2009)

Good choice..


----------

